# dx code for Familial adenomatous polyposis?



## sherrieneidigh (May 9, 2012)

Any ideas on how to code for dx of  Familial adenomatous polyposis


----------



## sherrieneidigh (May 9, 2012)

*Familial adenomatous polyposis*

Any ideas on how to code for dx of Familial adenomatous polyposis


----------



## coachlang3 (May 9, 2012)

Funny enough, the few times I've looked into this as a tertiary or other dx it's 211.3.  Hopefully this changes with ICD-10.


----------



## Kisha (May 10, 2012)

*polyp*

211.3 and you would add v-code v16.0 if family had hx of malignant polyps.


----------

